# Filter-drip coffee maker advice



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

My wife and I have just had yet another coffee maker die on us. They seem to last about 1-2 years of moderate use, and then something major fails — like the heating coil, for instance.

Does anyone have any advice about getting a new one that maybe won't die so quickly?

Thanks!


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 5, 2013)

Don't know how to answer. I have been using the same machine for almost a decade. I have three (3) different machines, and I "rotate" them. I like to use "Brew rite" coffee maker descaling powder, to thoroughly clean out the machine. I use only filtered water, to reduce scaling. Once a month, I pour white vinegar thorugh the machine, to clear out the scale. 

Best advice I can give you.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

[h1]Bunn 39900.0013 WAVE15-APS Low Profile Wide Base Specialty Automatic Coffee Brewer - 120V[/h1]
View media item 90055


----------



## saeyedoc (Oct 29, 2013)

Most don't get the water hot enough either. 

Best one is probably the Technivorm, expensive, but built like a tank. 

Also like the Bonavita, a bit less expensive, but still gets the water hot enough. 

Either one has such a simple design they should last a very long time.


----------



## nervositee (Dec 11, 2013)

You should go old-school with a manual brewer and a water boiler. Go Chemex!


----------



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

French press FTW. Of course you don't always have time for that depending on your schedule.

I'd say consider a 1 cup brewer like the Bunn MCU. It's pretty versatile and quick to brew. I just bought it for somebody as a Christmas present and don't want to comment on it cause I haven't used it, but it gets great reviews.

Right now I'm still using the same Krups combo coffee and espresso machine which has been running about 8 years strong. It doesn't get the coffee nearly as hot as it used to, doesn't brew as good a cup as it used to almost definitely because of that fact and leaks a little water, but overall is still running pretty strong.

On the weekend I'm all about the French press. The difference IMHO is pretty astounding and I only use a standard issue Bodum Brazil with the angled handle and some good coarsely ground beans from Whole Foods.

It just comes out so nice and rich and full bodied, all oily and frothy.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Yah, French press with a rich blend, a milk frother, touch of cinnamon and chocolate. Coffee heaven.

I've had the same problem, about a year on drippers.

And it doesnt seem to matter which, from 20.00 Mr Coffees on up.

Had me one of them fancy 80.00 stainless cuisanhart brew stations, loved that thing.

For a year. When it just up and quit.

Generally drip makers are pretty junky, and Im not so crazy about the Cuppers either. (Keurigs)

Electric perks seem to work best, or as above, the plunger-pot.


----------



## catherine2 (Feb 24, 2014)

I think the Gaggia classic espresso machine is a beast of a machine. We bought ours a little over a year ago through Daily Cuppa Coffee and it's still going strong. I mean, yeah most of these machines come with a one year warranty but we're heavy coffee drinkers and this machine's been going strong ever since. Worth looking into, in my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

You might want to navigate around the website CoffeeGeek.com as there's tons of good information there.


----------



## loren anormus (Mar 17, 2015)

I have Jura coffee maker and it makes perfect cappuccino. I love it. Probably it is the best and the most tastful cappuccino I have ever drank.

Kavos Aparatų Remontas


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a Mr. Coffee that makes coffee into a sealed metal insulated carafe . It has no heating element to keep it hot, yet stays hot for hours without cooking or loosing taste or aroma. The water that comes out of it is boiling hot. I have had it 2 years and use 2 times a day. Clean it once a month with white vinegar and water. Then rinse it with water and baking soda then clear water. Never had a problem yet. I would buy it again.


----------

